# Cold Misfire on VW Golf TSI 2012, 1.4L



## Jowadigitali (3 mo ago)

I have VW Golf TSI 2012, 1.4L CAXA usually has a misfire if stays for more than 6hrs without running.
The misfire stays for about 30 seconds before returning to normal running.
Spark plugs are okay


----------

